# San Juan River Bug Report



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone have a bug report for San Juan? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rti50 (Apr 7, 2010)

got off san juan two weeks ago. no seums at put in. use dryer sheets for no seums and off for mosquitos. on river and at camp sites really didn't notice any bugs


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Headed that way next week. Since we'll have 100 degree temps, I'd prefer no bugs. Once nuisance at a time, please.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

rti50 said:


> got off san juan two weeks ago. no seums at put in. use dryer sheets for no seums and off for mosquitos. on river and at camp sites really didn't notice any bugs



Explain the dryer sheets. Never heard of that. You just lay them around?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## catayak (Apr 13, 2016)

I got off the lower SJ on June 14. Other than a few lone skeeters at Slickhorn D we didn't have any bug issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok..so just got off the San Juan yesterday and water is dropping and both Johns Canyon and Slickhorn have standing water in the willow. We only had a few lone skeeters and a deer fly here and there, but I wouldn't be suprised if in the next week the standing water in these camps produce skeeters.

Other than that.....we made 35 miles in our first day.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

we got off the 27th, and only had limited bugs on the last nigt at Grand Gulch...
John's was starting to really drop on our layover day, so I would bet it is buggy as all get out now...


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

T.O.Mac said:


> we got off the 27th, and only had limited bugs on the last nigt at Grand Gulch...
> John's was starting to really drop on our layover day, so I would bet it is buggy as all get out now...


It was nice meeting you guys at John's. Hope you had a great rest of the trip. We stayed at Grand Gulch right after you guys and ROASTED with heat until about 1 a.m.

Thanks for all the beta on the run.

Scott and family


----------

